# unser Groß-Projekt 2019



## Anett95 (4. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin Anett. 
Wir sind letztes Jahr in ein neues Haus gezogen und im Garten gibt es - wie zu erwarten - einen Teich. 
Leider hat die Vorbesitzerin in den letzen Jahren kein Interesse an der Pflege gehabt...
Jetzt ist das Wasser trüb und trotz der 2 Filteranlagen, die 24h täglich laufen, gibt es bis auf eine geringe Besserung nicht den durchschlagenden Erfolg. 
Ich hab mich belesen und wollte nun Teichmuscheln einsetzen, allerdings bevor ich was falsch mache, erstmal hier nachfragen, ob nicht vorher lieber etwas anderes getan werden muss. 
Ich Danke euch für d. Aufnahme und hoffe auf interessante Gespräche. 
Bis bald


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Anett,
ich würde keine Teichmuscheln einsetzen.
Nach den Bilder würde ich schätzen das noch sehr viele alte Pflanzenteile im Teich liegen und Schlamm.
Es sind wohl Fische im Teich die den Schlamm aufwühlen.

Wenn das so richtig ist solltest du versuchen alte Pflanzenteile oder Blätter zu Keschern.
Sollte eine Menge Schlamm auf dem Boden liegen sollte dort auch ein teil entfernt werden.

Die Grünfärbung bekommst du nur mit Pflanzen in den Griff.
Im Frühjahr Algen sind aber normal.

PS: Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2019)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Wie war denn das Wasser im vergangenen Jahr? Was für zwei Filteranlagen sind angeschlossen? Scheint ein gepumptes System zu sein. Wann wurden die Filteranlagen das letzte Mal gereinigt? Die Pflanzen sind noch nicht in der Lage die Nährstoffe zu verarbeiten, da diese erst einmal so richtig wachsen müssen. Wenn Fische im Teich sind, wäre noch die Frage: Was für Fische und vor allem wie viele?


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Anett ( fehlt hier was?)
Herzlich willkommen bei uns Teichkloppis 
Sieht doch ganz gut aus dein Teich. 
Kannst du evtl. mal Bilder von deinem Filter machen?
Ansonsten erstmal hinsetzen, tief durchatmen dazu noch einen  schlürfen oder was die so in den Sinn kommt und dann schauen wie sich dein Teich über das Jahr hinweg verändert. 
Dann sieht man was an Pflanzen da ist bzw wo weöche geteilt werden müssen oder wo noch was fehlt. Und evtl. sieht man irgendwann den Teichboden und ob der auch mal entschlammt werden muss. 
Bis dahin  nicht vergessen,  immer schön Bilder machen und hier hochladen, denn dann können auch wir uns einen besseren Eindruck machen um dir zu helfen. 
Asu ganz vergessen und schön hier stöbern, da ist gewiss noch viel zu lernen.


----------



## Anett95 (4. Apr. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.
> 
> Wie war denn das Wasser im vergangenen Jahr? Was für zwei Filteranlagen sind angeschlossen? Scheint ein gepumptes System zu sein. Wann wurden die Filteranlagen das letzte Mal gereinigt? Die Pflanzen sind noch nicht in der Lage die Nährstoffe zu verarbeiten, da diese erst einmal so richtig wachsen müssen. Wenn Fische im Teich sind, wäre noch die Frage: Was für Fische und vor allem wie viele?


Hallo Zacky, da ich bei der Registrierung diese ganzen Angaben gemacht hatte, dachte ich, ich muss das im Text nicht nochmal tun 
Im vergangenen Jahr war das Wasser wie auf meinem Profilbild zu sehen ist, trüb und grün.
Die Filteranlagen sind einmal eine Sandfilteranlage und die zweite ist eine - ich glaube 5 Kammern-Filteranlage mit Schwämmen und "Steinen" - ich mach morgen ein Foto von beiden Filtern, dann ist es bestimmt eindeutiger.  
Die Sandfilter-Anlage spüle ich mehrmals die Woche und die Mehrkammern-Anlage alle paar Wochen per Kärcher. 
Zu den Fischen, es sind vorwiegend Goldfische drin, so an die 50 Stück und noch vereinzelte schwarz-grüne  - keine Ahnung was das ist...?


----------



## Zacky (5. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Anett.

Ich finde die Sandfilteranlage für einen Teich nicht so günstig und da ist der Mehrkammerfilter schon besser, auch wenn die "Filtertechnik" für die Größe (lt. deinen Profildaten) evtl. nicht unbedingt passend ist. Wenn Du die Bilder hast, kann man sicherlich etwas an Ideen zusammentragen, was ihr noch machen könntet oder was man evtl. nur anders machen könnte.
Das Forum ist voll mit Teichbesitzern, die alle so ihre guten & schlechten Erfahrungen mit gewisser Technik gemacht haben. Du wirst Pro- & Kontra-Aussagen bekommen und musst dann für Dich einen Weg finden, den Du umsetzen kannst und magst. Jeder Teich ist anders und viel hilft nicht immer viel, aber es kann auch das Leben & Genießen erleichtern.


----------



## Anett95 (5. Apr. 2019)

Das Bild v. Sandfilter ist wahrscheinlich nicht sehr aussagekräftig...


----------



## Zacky (5. Apr. 2019)

Hat euer Teich wirklich so um die 50tsd Liter? ...dann sind die beiden Filteranlage mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach zu klein. Wie viel Wasser wälzt ihr um? Also was für Pumpen sind dran?


----------



## Anett95 (5. Apr. 2019)

Ob das mit den Litern stimmt, weiß ich nicht, war nur eine grobe Schätzung von uns


----------



## f.dittrich57 (5. Apr. 2019)

Auf jeden fall,sind die beiden Filter so als ob gar nicht gefiltert wird.
Was ist mit dem Kammerfilter,zieht es da die letzte Kammer leer,oder warum ist da kein Wasser drin?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. Apr. 2019)

Bevor hier irgendwelche Tipps zu Filtern und umwälzraten kommen, die dich nicht weiterbringen.
Musst du dir die Frage stellen was willst du! Welche Anforderungen stellst du an den Teich.
Wenn du immer Glasklares Wasser willst und deine 100 bis 200 Goldis behalten möchtest dann wirst du viel Geld in Filtertechnik stecken.
Wenn es ein Naturnaher Teich mit Sichtweiten von 1m sein soll dann kann man dies sehr günstig umsetzen.
Du musst nun entscheiden was du möchtest.
Erst dann können wir dir Tipps geben wie man dort hinkommt und dann musst du für dich entscheiden welchen weg du gehen möchtest.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Anett95 (5. Apr. 2019)

Die naturnahe Variante würde ich favorisieren.


----------



## Anett95 (5. Apr. 2019)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall,sind die beiden Filter so als ob gar nicht gefiltert wird.
> Was ist mit dem Kammerfilter,zieht es da die letzte Kammer leer,oder warum ist da kein Wasser drin?


Die Kammern füllen sich Stück für Stück, abhängig vom Verschmutzungsgrad, d. h. nachdem reinigen ist fast nirgendwo ein hoher Wasserstand und über die Wochen/Verschmutzung sieht es dann so wie auf dem Foto aus.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (5. Apr. 2019)

Das Teil oben auf dem Filter sollte doch die Pumpe sein,oder UVC Lampe?Da sollte doch zumindest das Wasser reingepumpt werden,oder ist das ein Individualumbau des Filters?


----------



## Anett95 (5. Apr. 2019)

Zacky schrieb:


> ... Wie viel Wasser wälzt ihr um? Also was für Pumpen sind dran?


Die Pumpe v. Sandfilter wälzt 4900 Liter pro Stunde (laut Karton).
Bei der anderen weiß ich es nicht, aber vielleicht die Hälfte an Leistung.


----------



## Anett95 (5. Apr. 2019)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Das Teil oben auf dem Filter sollte doch die Pumpe sein,oder UVC Lampe?Da sollte doch zumindest das Wasser reingepumpt werden,oder ist das ein Individualumbau des Filters?


Das ist die Vorrichtung für die UV-Lampe, aber da ist keine drin, die Vorbesitzer haben das so umgebaut, dass nur die Kammern geflutet werden.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (5. Apr. 2019)

Das Wasser hätte ja trotzden durchgekonnt,aber ergal.Das Teil ist  Mist und auch riskant,da ja kein Überlaufschutz drann ist,wie ich das erkennen kann.Wenn jetzt der Filter verstopft im Urlaub oder so,pumpt dir das Teil den Teich leer,Was bei der Leistung der Pumpe ja 2 Tage dauern sollte,aber so wüde ich nicht Filtern[emoji848]


----------



## Anett95 (5. Apr. 2019)

wie gesagt, wir haben das einfach übernommen...
und da es uns zu wenig vorkam, haben wir noch den Sandfilter gekauft.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (5. Apr. 2019)

Ok schaden tut der Sandfilter nicht,aber in so einem trüben Teich mit warscheinlich viel Schlamm ist der ja in wenigen Stunden soweit zugesetzt das nur noch wenig von diesen 4900l  herauskommen und somit bei einem 50000 Liter Teich fast nichts bringen.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Anett,
Deine Vorbesitzer haben sich einen Teich anlegen lassen/angelegt. Ich würde ihn auf 15 -25 m³ Inhalt schätzen, was natürlich gewagt ist (ich gehe von ~10 m Länge, ~5 m Breite und hoffentlich >1m maximaler Wassertiefe aus. Wenn ich die Schilfhalme (hoffentlich kein __ Schilf?) im Vordergrund sehe, dann könnte es auch bedeutend weniger sein.
Der von Dir präsentierte Filter zeigt, dass sich die Vorbesitzer damit beschäftigt haben. Er ist ganz gewiß nicht optimal, aber man sieht, dass die Vorbesitzer optimiert haben. Ein Punkt wurde noch nicht angesprochen - die vermutlich im Teich liegenden Pumpen. Die erfordern wie der Filter regelmäßige Wartung (Reinigung vom Ansaug-Gitter und innen, manchmal setzt sich auch ein Pumpenschlauch zu, wenn man zu lange nichts macht). Der Sandfilter hilft eher nicht bei Eurem Teich.
Wie willst Du jetzt vorwärts gehen? Du findest hier im Forum jede Menge passende Eigenbau-Vorschläge als auch Empfehlungen für passende Filter. Wichtig für eine gute Filterung ist nicht nur die Filtereinheit, sondern auch die Durchströmung des Teichs, die verlegten Pumpen, und die pflanzliche Gestaltung. Das Teichprofil erscheint mir sehr flach, und wenn ich Deine Bilder richtig deute, wurde einiges an Kies ins Teichloch gebracht. Der aktuelle Wasserstand ist niedrig.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, mit dem aktuellen Filter zu starten. Ob Du den Sandfilter weiterhin betreiben willst, sei dahingestellt. Schau' Dir die Beispielteiche hier im Forum an. Wie soll Dein Teich mal später aussehen?
Naturnah ohne Filter geht auch, aber vermutlich nicht in der aktuellen Konfiguration (flaches Profil bei sehr hohem Fischbesatz).


----------



## Anett95 (6. Apr. 2019)

Erst einmal ein großes Dankeschön an euch.  Ich bin überwältigt und auch etwas überfordert! 
Ich werde alle Anregungen und Tipps versuchen anzuwenden!


----------



## Anett95 (6. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Rolf, 
ich bin den Teich abgeschritten - 12 x 7 m ist er - gute Schätzung von Dir. 
Und ja, im flachen Teil ist __ Schilf - warum ist das nicht wünschenswert? 
Als erstes werde ich mich wohl von einigen Fischen trennen und dann die pflanzliche Gestaltung verbessern. Hier bin ich für Tipps offen 
Parallel schau ich mir im Forum dann die Eigenbau-Vorschläge an
Die Pumpen sind alle gereinigt, da hat mein Vater uns geholfen bzw. die Pumpe v. Sandfilter ist ja neu und noch nicht lange in Betrieb.


----------



## f.dittrich57 (6. Apr. 2019)

Ist der Teich mit Folie verlegt?
Wenn ja können die Wurzeln vom __ Schilf diese durchwachsen und zu einem ständigen Wasserverlust führen[emoji46]


----------



## Anett95 (6. Apr. 2019)

Er ist mit Folie verlegt. 
Bisher hab ich diesbezüglich aber noch nichts gemerkt. 
Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, dass das Regenwasser dort über ein Rohr mit hinein läuft? 
Mein Vater hat es zur Seite gedreht, da er denkt, dass das Wasser dann zu sauer wird...


----------



## 4711LIMA (6. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Anett, als kleiner Trost am Start, die meisten Teicher werden irgendwann gut, es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit

Zum Regenwasser, das würde ich erst mal abstellen. Am Dach schlägt sich alles mögliche nieder, Staub, Vogelkot, Blütenstaub, usw. wenns‘s regnet kommt das erst mal alles runter und in den Teich - ist Algenfutter


----------



## Anett95 (6. Apr. 2019)

Ok, dann lass ich das so, dass da erstmal kein Einlauf stattfindet. Und Danke für den Trost


----------



## 4711LIMA (6. Apr. 2019)

Das musst Du alles locker sehen - schaust Dir einige schöne Bilder an, dann weißt wie schön die Teichzukunft werden kann. Allerdings, wenn Du nicht gerne in Deinem Garten und am Teich rumwerkelst, ist’s besser zuschütten und einen großen Flachbildschirm aufstellen


----------



## Anett95 (25. Juni 2019)

So, jetzt hol ich den Thread nochmal hoch.
Mittlerweile habe ich einen Wiltec Filter CBF-350C für 90.000 Liter installiert.
Nun gibt’s wieder ein paar offene Fragen...
Wie oft muss ich den Filter reinigen? Heisst reinigen, komplett auseinander nehmen und alle Schwämme und Matten säubern? Wie sollen sich aber dann die Bakterien ansiedeln? Warum schwimmen die Schwammfilter nach oben, trotz das sie an der Seite arretiert sind - habe sie jetzt mit Rasenkantensteinen beschwert.
Und und und ...


----------



## krallowa (25. Juni 2019)

Morgen,
mach mal ein Foto von dem Filter.
Ich habe den gleichen und die Schwämme bleiben auf der Arretierung, sie gehen etwas auseinander wenn sie sich mit Wasser vollsaugen, aber mehr nicht.
Die Häufigkeit richtet sich, wie immer, nach der Beanspruchung des Filters.
Ich habe vor dem Filter noch Bürsten installiert, daher muss ich den CBF eigentlich nie reinigen.
Aber allein zur Filterung ist der CBF nicht geeignet, da musste ich täglich reinigen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Ida17 (25. Juni 2019)

Moin Anett,

schönen Teich hast Du da, gibt es aktuelle Bilder?

Der CBF ist ok bei wenig Fischbesatz, es sei denn man installiert einen Vorfilter (gekauft oder Eigenbau).
Bei mir schwimmen die Schwämme ab einem bestimmten Verschmutzungsgrad nach oben, ist aber durch den aufliegenden Deckel nicht weiter schlimm.
Am besten reinigst Du die Schwämme mit Teichwasser, dafür haben diese die bewegliche Platte an der Seite oder Du ziehst den Schwamm aus der Halterung raus und quetscht in etwas durch. Bei meinem Besatz muss ich den einmal in der Woche sauber machen, bei Dir wahrscheinlich nicht so oft 

Wenn die Pflanzen zwar durgestartet sind, aber Du immer noch mit Schwebealgen kämpfst, lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer UVC wirklich.
Schalte diese für 2 Wochen an und das Ergebnis sollte sich sehen lassen (eigene Erfahrungswerte mit 72W-Röhre vor dem CBF) 
Ansonsten hilft das Beschatten des Teiches ungemein, sollte dieser den ganzen Tag lang die Sonne abbekommen.


----------



## Anett95 (25. Juni 2019)

Aktuelle Bilder sowie Bilder v. Filter!


----------



## Anett95 (25. Juni 2019)

Eine UVC hatte ich bestellt, leider ist sie defekt - also nicht das Leuchtmittel sondern wahrscheinlich der Trafo und ich bin gerade mit wiltec in Kontakt


----------



## Anett95 (25. Juni 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Morgen,
> mach mal ein Foto von dem Filter.
> Ich habe den gleichen und die Schwämme bleiben auf der Arretierung, sie gehen etwas auseinander wenn sie sich mit Wasser vollsaugen, aber mehr nicht.
> Die Häufigkeit richtet sich, wie immer, nach der Beanspruchung des Filters.
> ...


Kannst du mir mal dein System zeigen - die vorgeschalteten Bürsten? Das wäre vielleicht auch was für unseren Teich.


----------



## krallowa (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo Anett,
ist Marke Eigenbau.
Hier in meinem Baufred gezeigt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichumbau-und-erweiterung-in-nrw.41104/page-17

MfG
Ralf


----------



## PeBo (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo Anett,
auch ich benutze den CBF 350 C und hatte noch nie Probleme mit aufschwimmen von Schwämmen.
 Das kann meiner Meinung nach nur daher rühren, dass du die Schwammhalterung falsch herum eingesetzt hast. Bei richtig eingesetzter Schwammhalterung hast du ja immer den Wasserdruck von außen nach innen.
 Nur noch mal zum Verständnis, das Wasser fließt von unten nach oben durch die Japanmatten und dann von außen nach innen durch die Schwämme zu der nächsten Kammer.  Damit dies auch passieren kann, muss die Schwammhalterung zwingend richtig herum eingesetzt werden, weil die nur auf einer Seite die Öffnung hat. 

Dieses Bild hier zeigt dir ganz deutlich was ich meine:






 Achte bitte beim Einsetzen der Halterungen auf die kleine Pfeilmarkierung, diese muss immer in Fließrichtung zeigen. 

Auch hierzu ein Bild:





Dies ist leider sehr schlecht in der Bedienungsanleitung beschrieben, deshalb schau mal bitte nach.
Ich meine auch falsch herum eingesetzte Halterungen auf deinen Bildern zu erkennen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo Annett,
jetzt sehe ich gerade noch, dass du anscheinend leider auch die Schwämme  vertauscht hast. Oder du hast einen sehr kleinen Rücklaufschlauch was natürlich auch zu einem Rückstau führen kann.
 In die ersten beiden Kammern gehören jedenfalls die grobporigen blauen Schwämme. In die letzte Kammer gehören die feinporigen gelben Schwämme.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Anett95 (26. Juni 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Anett,
> auch ich benutze den CBF 350 C und hatte noch nie Probleme mit aufschwimmen von Schwämmen.
> Das kann meiner Meinung nach nur daher rühren, dass du die Schwammhalterung falsch herum eingesetzt hast. Bei richtig eingesetzter Schwammhalterung hast du ja immer den Wasserdruck von außen nach innen.
> Nur noch mal zum Verständnis, das Wasser fließt von unten nach oben durch die Japanmatten und dann von außen nach innen durch die Schwämme zu der nächsten Kammer.  Damit dies auch passieren kann, muss die Schwammhalterung zwingend richtig herum eingesetzt werden, weil die nur auf einer Seite die Öffnung hat.
> ...


 
Hallo Peter,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis & natürlich hatte ich die Filter falsch herum eingesetzt.
Zu deiner Erklärung fürs Verständnis - ich glaub, ich hab es falsch angeschlossen 
Bei mir ist rechts der Zulauf

 
erst durch die UVC (die zur Zeit defekt ist), dann in die erste Kammer mit blauen Schwämmen, da läuft das Wasser von oben hinein und über den Überlauf, der ja oben sitzt, in die 2. (blaue Schwämme)

 
und dann wiederum oben in die 3. (gelbe Schwämme).

 
von da geht’s dann zurück in den Teich - leider mit glucksenden Geräuschen, da die Kammer nicht bis oben voll Wasser läuft.
Ja, der Rücklauf-Schlauch ist vom Lumen wie der zuführende - ich dachte, da bei dem Set noch 5m Schlauch angeboten worden sind, dass ich die verwende - falsch???


----------



## PeBo (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo Annett, es ist zwar richtig, dass der Einlauf in eine neue Kammer oben erfolgt. Das Wasser strömt trotzdem dann erst mal unter diese Japan Matten die sich unter den Schwämmen befindet. Also deine Filterkammernfolge ist anscheinend so korrekt.
 Deine letzte Kammer mit den gelben Schwämmen scheint mir aber eine falsche zu sein. Bei mir ist da meiner Erinnerung nach so ein Stutzen, zum Anschluss von einem HT Rohr. Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute Abend mal ein Bild davon zu machen. 

Für den Rücklauf in den Teich ist normalerweise ein DN70 HT Rohr vorgesehen.
 Diese findet man in jedem Baumarkt auch mit passenden Bogen.  Das würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen noch zu ändern. Diese Rohre sind auch recht günstig! 

Gruß Peter


----------



## krallowa (26. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit,
bei mir sieht die letzte Kammer auch wie bei Anett aus.
Was soll da denn anders sein?
 
Mich wundert nur das in der letzten Kammer bei dir immer noch so gelbes Wasser ist.
Da findet ja überhaupt keine Filterung statt.


MfG
Ralf


----------



## Anett95 (26. Juni 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> bei mir sieht die letzte Kammer auch wie bei Anett aus.
> Was soll da denn anders sein?
> Anhang anzeigen 209324
> ...


Hallo Ralf, das Foto entstand, bevor ich die fälschlicherweise falsch herum eingelegten Filter gedreht habe, von daher könnte das stimmen, das da keine Filterung stattfand.


----------



## Anett95 (26. Juni 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Für den Rücklauf in den Teich ist normalerweise ein DN70 HT Rohr vorgesehen.
> Diese findet man in jedem Baumarkt auch mit passenden Bogen.  Das würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen noch zu ändern. Diese Rohre sind auch recht günstig!
> 
> Gruß Peter



Hallo Peter
Ok. Danke, dann werd ich das noch ändern.
Würde das dann auch das blubbern minimieren bzw. ganz abstellen?
Und wie bekomme ich das dicht?


----------



## PeBo (26. Juni 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Was soll da denn anders sein?



Ich bin leider erst jetzt nach Hause gekommen, deshalb das Bild im dunkeln - also so siehts bei mir hinter der letzten Kammer aus.
Da steckt jetzt direkt eine DN75 Doppelmuffe drauf:
 

Und nicht wie bei Anett mit einem kleinen Anschlussstück:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## krallowa (27. Juni 2019)

Moin,

ja so ähnlich ist es bei mir auch.
Nur das ich einen 75er Schlauch drauf habe und kein Rohr.
Müsste bei Anett aber auch passen, mit Doppelmuffe hast du halt gleich den Rollring drin, der das Ganze dann dicht hält.
Aber wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, würde ich über eine Vorfilterung nachdenken, evtl. Siebfilter zur Grobabscheidung.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Anett95 (27. Juni 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja so ähnlich ist es bei mir auch.
> Nur das ich einen 75er Schlauch drauf habe und kein Rohr.
> ...


Hallo Ralf, 
kannst du mir den Sinn der Grobabscheidung erklären? Danke 
Ich sehe „nur“ Schwebeteile bei mir und nix grobes...


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2019)

Anett95 schrieb:


> nur“ Schwebeteile bei mir


Genau das ist das grobe was der Vorfilter von den Matten und anderen Biomedien fernhalten sollte.


----------



## Anett95 (27. Juni 2019)

ah okay 
Und was bietet sich da an?
Kann ich evtl. den „alten“ 3–Kammer–Filter dafür verwenden?


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2019)

Vom Bürstenfilter zu Sieb- über Trommel- , Endlosband- bis Vliesfilter.
Alle holen mehr oder weniger effektiv die groben Bestandteile aus dem Wasser und sammeln sie bis zur nächsten Reinigung.
Die drei letzten automatisch und die beiden ersten händisch.


----------

